
With remote work plan, Facebook dashes hopes of paycheck arbitrage - jbonniwell
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-tech/with-remote-work-plan-facebook-dashes-hopes-of-paycheck-arbitrage-idUSKBN22Y1IA
======
NotSammyHagar
They might try to do it but we just need one big internet company to break the
log jam on higher remote pay.

